# Low-priced plunge router for hobby use



## PetVet

I too have this router and it does have some nice features. I have a Porter Cable mounted in my router table and I use the Black and Decker for free hand work. The soft start is great, it has a micro-adjustment, although as Howard states, it isn't as accurate as one would hope. Seems plenty powerful, and I find it is not hard to control when doing free had cuts. It handles both 1/4 inch and 1/2 in bits. The base plate seems to be an odd size. Really not a bad second router.


----------



## Tomcat1066

I've got a couple of other Firestorm tools, and while they aren't great, they tend to be OK for some stuff. I had actually been looking at this router for a while when suddenly they weren't around anymore. Oh well.


----------



## AaronK

any idea of how this compares to the Skil router plunge/fixed set?


----------



## joesawdust

I found this one at lowe's on clearence too. after about 20 hours of use it seems to be pretty decent overall. The dust extraction at the top is great. I've been using it for mostly freehand sign work. It's also fairly quiet, and easy to change bits. For what it's worth I've always had pretty good luck with B&D tools.

Greg


----------



## sandhill

I have the Porter Cable mounted in my router table as well and don't really like it. After two years and not much use the bearings are going and the machine is over heating now. I will not get another one. Maybe I will try Festool next time.


----------

